
Maxwell’s demon faces the heat - jonbaer
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/maxwells-demon-faces-heat
======
jchrisa
"The work confirms theoretical research showing that information and heat are
intertwined: The demon heats up because it must discard the information it
learned to manipulate the system."

------
RodgerTheGreat
The link between information-theoretic entropy and thermodynamic entropy is
particularly interesting in light of reversible logic. Irreversible logic
destroys information, and thus physical implementations of irreversible logic
gates must produce waste heat in proportion to the information thrown away.
Reversible logic, on the other hand, could in principle consume dramatically
less power- proportional to the inputs and outputs of the system rather than
the complexity of the logic networks.

------
marshray
On the surface, this seems like a refreshingly not-bad article among those
intended for the lay population.

~~~
JadeNB
Does "On the surface" mean "actually this is false, but one needs to look
deeper to see", or just "I haven't yet determined whether this surface
impression is correct"? (Not snarky: I want to know how seriously to take it.)

~~~
hellodolly
It probably means he hasn't actually RTFA.

~~~
marshray
It means I RTFA, but not the actual source paper. Often times with articles
like this, actual qualified people show up and say "that's a nice article but
it doesn't explain the actual research correctly at all."

